# 6-29 [MONSTER Black Drum on the 6wt!]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I haven't been posting reports as of late, but I've been fishing constantly still. Last night I achieved a goal that I've had for a while now, which was to catch a big ugly on the fly rod. I've only actually attempted this twice before last night, so I'm more than ecstatic that I was able to make it happen on my third try. Funny enough, I didn't set out last night with the intentions of targeting a nearly 30 pound fish...

The lady & I are currently house-sitting at a place on a small canal in Gulf Breeze. I've been slamming trout on the fly from the paddleboard at the dock lights near their house the last couple weeks, so I set out last night searching for a few specks to bring home. At the second light of the night, I saw a big drum leisurely cruising around through the shallows just outside of the light, which are covered in oyster beds in this area. I followed her around for a bit & put the fly in front of her nose several times, but she wasn't remotely interested, & eventually she spooked. 

Slightly dismayed, I headed towards my favorite light in this canal, which ended up being full of kayakers. Now even more dismayed, I opted to head back to check the area where I saw the drum at ten minutes before. It only took a couple minutes of searching with the headlamp for me to spot her again. This time I was bound & determined. I rolled up slowly, positioned the paddleboard, & made my cast. I pulled it in front of her nose &..... nada. She started cruising away. Two more casts in front of her face, & I finally got her attention. Once she had locked in on the fly, it only took a couple quick strips for her to crush my streamer! 

With my 6wt bowed up farther than I ever believed a fly rod could bend, I spent the next fifteen minutes getting dragged around the canal. Finally, I was able to make my way towards a sandy shoreline, at which point I got off the board & spent another fifteen minutes working her towards me. As soon as I got her within arms reach, I scooped her up. SUCCESS! 

Since it was almost 2AM at this point & the lady was sleeping, I decided to put the fish on a stringer at the dock so that I could get photos in the morning. After waking up, we got in the water with the beast & had a quick photoshoot before sending her back to go munch on some oysters. It's after noon as I'm writing this, & my arms are still completely dead. Man, what an awesome battle on such a light rod setup. I can't wait to do it again! 

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's some cool shots of the release!


----------



## Fly_or_Die (Mar 18, 2018)

Hell yea bro! I’ve been only using my 6wt and it’s been much more fun catching the rat reds


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

All that on a 6wt!!!! Way to go!! They don't call ya ThaFish for nothin'!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw the IG post brother....awesome job!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Been 6 weeks since I've caught a fish, you're the only reason I still know what they look like


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> Saw the IG post brother....awesome job!


Thanks brother, was an awesome experience! Definitely one of the most memorable fish fights I've ever had.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

NKlamerus said:


> Been 6 weeks since I've caught a fish, you're the only reason I still know what they look like


You can always fish vicariously through me buddy! Hahaha. Hope you have some time to make it out soon, don't want you going insane or anything.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

ThaFish said:


> You can always fish vicariously through me buddy! Hahaha. Hope you have some time to make it out soon, don't want you going insane or anything.


I've been insane since week 1! 

Feild School for UWF is unbearable. Last requirement before the fancy paper


----------

